# Electric Folding Bikes



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We've given up on the idea of a towbar. It was only needed for locating a bike rack. But, as various options were discussed, it was becoming rather expensive!!

So we've decided to look at the idea of replacing our folding bikes with electric powered folding bikes. Help please, with suppliers, costs, customer service etc... 

TIA :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/

All you need to know Uncle! :wink:

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I appreciate that this is a serious enquiry but please consider the detrimental effect electric bikes may have upon your sylph-like figure. To maintain your threat on Adonis, lifting the new, heavier bikes may help you retain your status in keeping the abs from becoming flabs.
Seriously though, do try out a broad selection of bikes, we did and were disappointed. 
The bikes that were small enough to fold and fit into the 'garage' were the least satisfying whereas the biggest bikes were good to ride but became very expensive, rather heavy and too big for our 'garage'.
There is a magazine published on and about bikes with real reviews.
Good luck with your search and love to Auntie.
Alan


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

zebedee is right, look no further than Peter at AS Bikes.

There is lots of previous discussions during the last year or so.

kenp


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another option here(click on the link in my post)....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122962-.html


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Look up Pro Rider on the internet. We bought 1 folding bike and 1 normal sized bike. Both are brilliant. Both were approximately the same price. We carry them on the bike rack with the batteries removed.Slightly heavier than normal bikes but no problem if 2 people lift them. 
Crimpleken


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Uncle

Alan's points are very valid, especially about the waistline. You quickly become bone idle when you have a motor to help!  

As for the bikes themselves, I think it all depends on how you intend to use them. If they are for popping into town from a nearby campsite, or fetching a heavy load of shopping in the panniers, they are brilliant. If you have visions of long rides in the country, sailing up hill and down dale for most of the day, you may not be so happy with them.

We have done a 40 mile return journey on ours, but it wasn't as pleasant as riding a "real" bike even though it was a lot less effort.

We have had the big wheeled ones, but now have the MkIII small wheels. I broke both wrists some time ago and awkward lifting like that is painful. The little bikes are very much easier to put on the carrier, and even more fun to ride.

In brief, I'd say they are brilliant for shortish journeys where you just need to get somewhere. Not so good if you are wanting to cycle for pleasure - though the experience is in no way unpleasant.

Do consider AS Bikes though. You won't find better after sales service and support anywhere!

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are AS Bikes fans too, the key thing about Peter's helpfulness is that the bikes sell themselves.

We first tried one out at Exeter - the showground has a selection of slopes and the bike coped without hitch - even though this was late morning and it had been on the go since the show started - he encourages people to try them out rather than talk about them.

We have since upgraded to the large wheel version with the 250 watt motor - it has a 36v battery, gives more power and sails up hills effortlessly, or you can use it to support your own efforts on the pedals.

His service is outstanding - he visits most shows and is sooooo helpful I strongly suspect you will happily use his bikes. Get in touch with him and try them out - or speak to someone who has one so that you can try it out, you will not regret it. We put the bike onto the rack without the battery and stow the battery inside the MH, yes it does fold but it makes an awkward shape to stow if you don have a garage MH.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thank you dear friends for your rapid responses. Much appreciated.

How would they be used? Mainly for short rides, rather than days out. AuntieSandra's hip is playing up so the battery power should make it easier for her to ride. She should be able to 'step-through' also.

Right, I'll go and see what she says!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Uncle Norm

We have two folding electric bikes, although not from AS along the same lines We bought from a local Dealer and I think they were £650 each so dearer

One point we bought folding to go into the garage but quickly found its not so easy folding them and getting them in and out, amongst the chairs etc, something always gets stuck 8O 8O

So we put a bike rack on to free up the space again and store them there minus the batteries which we keep permanently plugged in and switch on the inverter when travelling or if there is plenty of sunshine

As for the riding, we find them brilliant, we don't want to do the tour de France, just amble gently along canal paths, into villages etc and we both find the little extra help on hills etc fantastic

The start is also great, no more wobbling around to get going   A turn of the throttle and off  

I suppose if you are keen cyclists it would be fine on an ordinary bikes but we find getting older a hand on the back gently pushing you on great

Love to Auntie Sandra

Aldra


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We recently bought a small wheeled electric bike from AS bike. We're very pleased with it so far. As has been said its great for pottering, shopping or exploring whilst we're away but it also means that Hilary, my petite wife keeps up with me and another hefty ex rugby colleague when out on a longer fun run. And she's very annoying on the hills.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having an AS folder and a Pro-Rider folder I can say that I find the Pro-Rider the better bike while Mrs. Eb prefers the AS bike. Both good bikes then it seems. I did post a comparison on MHF some time ago but I have been unable to find it since, Alan.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When you ride an electric bike into a town do owners leave it chained up to go shopping or to visit an attraction or go for a swim? Is is feasible to remove and then carry the battery around with you when you leave it?

What do people do? I would feel uneasy about leaving such a valuable item that is so stealable.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

My AS Bike can have the battery locked into position so I just lock it up as one would a normal bike. Never had a problem with security!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike48 said:


> When you ride an electric bike into a town do owners leave it chained up to go shopping or to visit an attraction or go for a swim? Is is feasible to remove and then carry the battery around with you when you leave it?
> 
> What do people do? I would feel uneasy about leaving such a valuable item that is so stealable.


The battery on ours (and all others I expect) can be locked into place when you remove the key.

It also has a very sturdy handle through which the locking cable can be threaded. As ever, if someone really wants it they will have it, but it would deter the opportunist scrote - especially if the bikes are left in a very public place.

You wouldn't want to carry the batteries very far!! 

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a couple of AS bikes mainly bought because of comments on peters after sales service he's on a farm outside Coventry & welcomes visitors by appt for a prolonged trial , I had a stand break my fault but replaced FOC no questions ,
The bikes themselves are great one 26" wheel & one 20" both step through, as others say meant to fold them & put them inside a little to bulky for that now fit large wheeled bike on rack and small wheeled folded up on rack ,
I have a motion sensor padlock which fits through the hasp of the folder and gives an alarmed bike when left unattended


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We have the small wheeled folding 36v AS Bikes which are excellent.

We also have a Thule bike rack which we attach to a tow bar. We just drop the handlebars and lift the pedals to vertical position when carrying the bikes on the rack. Before we had the bike rack we lifted the bikes into the vehicle and carried them on the twin beds- soon grew tired of that effort!

When in storage at home we fold the bikes fully and they stay in the shed without taking up too much room.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I also have a 20" folding AS bike.
It is fun and easy to ride.

My preference would have been to motorise my mountain bike, but it would have cost huge amounts of money especially as I would have had to buy a self lifting or towbar rack.....hundreds of pounds in addition to the motor.

The folding bike fits into the bag and sits on the seat (cushioned by the pillows to stop any denting of the seat) whilst driving. When stopped I either chain it up outside (in a tarp cover if wet) or, if just overnight, it sits somewhere in the van...either the drivers seat or in the stairwell....bit of a pain moving it around, but it works. I have a 6m van.

The bike is pretty good on hills. I used it on Mull this summer and I was pleasantly surprised.....and gave some young guys a surprise as I kept up with them, having pulled out of a side road. I think they guessed though! On the flat I can ride my mountain bike a lot faster than the electric bike (and stop better on the disc brakes), but for a jaunt out or a shopping trip the little bike is great......and my fitness levels are not as good as I think they are so, although the mountain bike is faster (cost a lot so it should be good!) I probably can't go as far as I used to!! :lol: 

I had a small problem with a broken/ loose bolt and AS sent me a new one the next day. They are strong bikes and are very well made and pretty light for their price range....in fact lighter than some at £1,000.
I would recommend them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

MrsW said:


> My AS Bike can have the battery locked into position so I just lock it up as one would a normal bike. Never had a problem with security!


ProRider too, Alan.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> When you ride an electric bike into a town do owners leave it chained up to go shopping or to visit an attraction or go for a swim? Is is feasible to remove and then carry the battery around with you when you leave it?
> 
> What do people do? I would feel uneasy about leaving such a valuable item that is so stealable.


I chain mine up, not possible to remove the battery unless you have the key which i take with me.
have not read all posts.
It is the larger As Bike Norm, better rolling road resistance than my normal bike.
No worries about maintaining your figure, pedal assist is exactly that, if you don't pedal you don't get extra power. Also works on non electric and full electric. Has revolutionised our travels.

Now it is me waiting at the top of hills for John :wink:

we recently had it serviced by a cyclist friend, John rode it home, about 9 miles, says he will happily get one when the time comes that he needs a bit of help.
Tried the one with little wheels but couldn't get on with it at all.

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi UncleNorm!

I've got the 36volt folding electric bike from AS and it's fab. It goes like a mini moped!

Only had one problem with it, the day after we bought it at Knutsford show. Took it back to Peter, he tried to fix it on the spot but couldn't so took it home with him. Bike arrived at my home a few days later fixed, with a free set of panniers thrown in as a way of apology.

A couple of months back we were on the Isle of Mull and we went over to Iona for the day. My battery went flat half way through the day and I had to resort to real pedalling 8O - surprisingly easy considering it's designed first and foremost for electric use.

No hesitation in buying from AS again. Love my bike, the ball's on the other foot now, hubby has to pedal hard to keep up with me :lol: 

I keep mine on the bike rack but store the battery inside the van (less weight on the rack). Also have an alarm padlock on it as mentioned by someone else.


----------



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

*Electric folding bikes*

Purchased 2 such bikes from Pro-Rider. £559 each delivered to Scotland. Only 23 kgs with battery and 18 kgs without. Used during our holiday in Holland and Germany. Quick to recharge. Got a broken light, ordered and received a replacement within a week. Only trouble was, they sent the wrong one, but replaced it immediately with the correct one without having to send the wrong one back. We also bought a couple of cycle bags which were great as we could fold them up and put them inside the van before boarding ferries, thus cutting the overall length of the m/h down, as we have a removable cycle rack anyway. Only drawback was the 20" wheels, but wer'e on holiday, not going round the velodrome!


----------

